# what kind of berry is this?



## mamaduck1616 (May 22, 2015)

I live in upstate NY and found these berries on ny property. I tried googling but I havent found a perfect match. Any idea?


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Look like Huckleberry.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

That is not mulberries.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Sorry not mulberries. I meant Huckleberry.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Our huckle berries have much tinier leaves and the berries do not grow in clusters. So I don't think huckleberry.
Maybe pokeweed or broadleaf privet. It's really hard to tell without a picture of the leaves and stems.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

There are several varieties of Huckleberries. We have an acre patch of them. 2 different types. One is very similar to this with a broader leaf and more bunched up. They ripped latter around the end of August here. The other variety rippens in late July early August.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Vahomesteaders said:


> There are several varieties of Huckleberries. We have an acre patch of them. 2 different types. One is very similar to this with a broader leaf and more bunched up. They ripped latter around the end of August here. The other variety rippens in late July early August.


I've seen blueberries with clusters but never huckleberries. You have a name for that broadleaf variety?


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

I believe they are called the box Huckleberry


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

The leaves are a bit different but some around here look similar


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

http://northernrockiesview.com/2012/09/30/huckleberry-harvest-days/


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Here huckleberries look just like small blueberries, they have that same distinctive blossom end. The leaves are usually orange when the huckleberry is ripe. Eastern Oregon huckleberry.

http://www.nwroadtripper.com/sites/...age/public/huckleberry wiki.jpg?itok=2Pfor07b

We also pick western Oregon huckleberries....James

http://www.pfaf.org/Admin/PlantImages/VacciniumMembranaceum.jpg

http://www.nwplants.com/information/emag/vol1-1.pdf


----------



## mamaduck1616 (May 22, 2015)

Thank you everyone! I was thinking huckleberry also. Ill try ro take a better picture of the leaves and stems. Ive been on this property 11 yrs and never noticed these (then again I wasnt really looking lol).


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

This is a picture of wild Dog Wood berries we have a lot of around here. They grow on a shrub in abandoned fields and road sides. they are eatable but you better be quick as the birds flock to them as soon as they start getting ripe.



















 Al


----------



## mamaduck1616 (May 22, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> This is a picture of wild Dog Wood berries we have a lot of around here. They grow on a shrub in abandoned fields and road sides. they are eatable but you better be quick as the birds flock to them as soon as they start getting ripe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks just like it! Thank you!


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I know that plant but am currently going through an age related brain fart. It will come to me on my ride to work. will post later.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I believe it is Tallhedge. Also known as glossy Buckthorn. It's a landscape plant that escaped.


----------

